# 18350s



## kev mac

Can anyone tell me if these batteries suck as they(aw)seem fine til a few recharges. I'm using one in a phantus mini mech.I don't expect a lot from a small battery but are they really this bad?l only bought the mod because it looks cool.


----------



## johan

What brand of 18350 batteries? (or post a pic).


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> What brand of 18350 batteries? (or post a pic).


He refers to AW in the OP. 
For me, one of the most reputable brands out there. But 18350s are so small and last not long, whatever the brand.


----------



## johan

@Andre I'm trying to be diplomatic  and not ask outright if its fAW's or genuineW AW's - but now its out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> @Andre I'm trying to be diplomatic  and not ask outright if its fAW's or genuineW AW's - but now its out.


Sorry, @johan - diplomacy has never been a strong point of mine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac

johan said:


> @Andre I'm trying to be diplomatic  and not ask outright if its fAW's or genuineW AW's - but now its out.


Johan I wouldn't doubt mine is a knockoff as the 18650s(aw) are first rate. More or less I'm curious about 18350s in general, this was my only experience w/ them.


----------



## TylerD

I think in general all batteries of a certain brand should be the same quality. Only the mAh that will be the difference. Same insides. Just smaller.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

kev mac said:


> Johan I wouldn't doubt mine is a knockoff as the 18650s(aw) are first rate. More or less I'm curious about 18350s in general, this was my only experience w/ them.



If they are new, give them a couple of charge and discharge cycles. After more/less the 5'th cycle they tend to improve (applicable to all rechargeable Lithium based batteries).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

kev mac said:


> Can anyone tell me if these batteries suck as they(aw)seem fine til a few recharges. I'm using one in a phantus mini mech.I don't expect a lot from a small battery but are they really this bad?l only bought the mod because it looks cool.


Ok a few things. How many ohms is you build? 
An 18350 is normally only around 700mah, as opposed to a 18650 @ 2000mah + 

You shouldn't really be running much lower than 0.7 ohms on an 18350. 

Then as you see buy the mah ratings you'll generally get less than a third of the runtime out of a 18350 than running the same build on a 18650.

But please pay attention to the rated current draw and build accordingly. They're really not ment for low ohm builds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Gazzacpt said:


> Ok a few things. How many ohms is you build?
> An 18350 is normally only around 700mah, as opposed to a 18650 @ 2000mah +
> 
> You shouldn't really be running much lower than 0.7 ohms on an 18350.
> 
> Then as you see buy the mah ratings you'll generally get less than a third of the runtime out of a 18350 than running the same build on a 18650.
> 
> But please pay attention to the rated current draw and build accordingly. They're really not ment for low ohm builds.


Good advise ,l put a 0.7 on it and it's working nicely .The new build made all the difference!


----------



## kev mac

Gazzacpt said:


> Ok a few things. How many ohms is you build?
> An 18350 is normally only around 700mah, as opposed to a 18650 @ 2000mah +
> 
> You shouldn't really be running much lower than 0.7 ohms on an 18350.
> 
> Then as you see buy the mah ratings you'll generally get less than a third of the runtime out of a 18350 than running the same build on a 18650.
> 
> But please pay attention to the rated current draw and build accordingly. They're really not ment for low ohm builds.


I've really gotten some good advise on this issue,l've followed the suggestions and my mod and cells are performing much better. Thanks to all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

How long do these batteries last? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

moonunit said:


> How long do these batteries last?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to be more specific. 
If you mean how many charge cycles 300+ 
If you mean runtime it depends on the load and how you vape. There is no hard and fast rule on this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit

@Gazzacpt fair enough. Say then how long do they last relative to a 18650 of the same brand with the same build used by the same vapor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

moonunit said:


> @Gazzacpt fair enough. Say then how long do they last relative to a 18650 of the same brand with the same build used by the same vapor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The amp ratings on 18350's are quite low. So you would use a 1ohm coil, nothing under 0.7.
Then you'll probably get less than a third or quater of the runtime of a 18650.
18350 is generally 700mah. 18650 average 2100 - 2500mah.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## M_Thre3

Gazzacpt said:


> The amp ratings on 18350's are quite low. So you would use a 1ohm coil, nothing under 0.7.
> Then you'll probably get less than a third or quater of the runtime of a 18650.
> 18350 is generally 700mah. 18650 average 2100 - 2500mah.


I got some vappower 18350's on the way. Rated at 750mAH. Gonna test and see how long I can get on a 0.8ohm build. Will report back soon  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

moonunit said:


> How long do these batteries last?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were not lasting long at all(5 hits ) but Johan and Gazzacts advice greatly improved the performance .'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M_Thre3

Remind me never to order from fast tech again. Still waiting on those batteries to do a good ol testin. 2 months is a ridiculous amount of time to wait for a package... 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

M_Thre3 said:


> Remind me never to order from fast tech again. Still waiting on those batteries to do a good ol testin. 2 months is a ridiculous amount of time to wait for a package...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Batteries come by canoe. So its a loooooong wait but they get here eventually. Got some earlier this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

M_Thre3 said:


> Remind me never to order from fast tech again. Still waiting on those batteries to do a good ol testin. 2 months is a ridiculous amount of time to wait for a package...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


There's just no rhyme or reason w/ F.T. I've waited ages for orders but my last battery order arrived in a week.Go figure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Gazzacpt said:


> Batteries come by canoe. So its a loooooong wait but they get here eventually. Got some earlier this year.


Have been having good luck w/ebay and batteries lately, good selection, price and fast delivery.(and authentic)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M_Thre3

So it hasn't entirely been fast techs fault. I really wish I knew what was happening at Jhb hub. Cause it seems like it's been sitting there for almost a month! Transit, transit, to and from.... Wtf!? 
O ok. Will try eBay next. Thnx guys

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

M_Thre3 said:


> So it hasn't entirely been fast techs fault. I really wish I knew what was happening at Jhb hub. Cause it seems like it's been sitting there for almost a month! Transit, transit, to and from.... Wtf!?
> O ok. Will try eBay next. Thnx guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Just gone thru customs check. Either it will hit your local P.O or documentation will be requested in a few days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M_Thre3

Ok kool. Thnx gazza

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

M_Thre3 said:


> So it hasn't entirely been fast techs fault. I really wish I knew what was happening at Jhb hub. Cause it seems like it's been sitting there for almost a month! Transit, transit, to and from.... Wtf!?
> O ok. Will try eBay next. Thnx guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Have been getting lg4s (authentic ) from eBay I 've been very satisfied w/ price and delivery. You can request only authentic battery in your search ,some vendors will send certification you can check on line.


----------



## M_Thre3

Kool kool. Will check our out on my next purchase 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

